# My other dogs.



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Russell a 1 1/2 year old red Wirehaired Dachshund


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I Love the GR. And I never seen one with long hair and I LOVE IT.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Lovely!! I like how all your dogs are the *same* colour.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

look how adorable they are


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Claire is the most beautiful Golden Retriever I have ever seen!
So regal


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 



MericoX said:


> Lovely!! I like how all your dogs are the *same* colour.


Haha I noticed that when I brought Atticus home. I was like omg, we have a family of redheads! I dont know why but I'm just drawn to red dogs of every breed, theyre always my first choice.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think that golden is just beautiful.


----------

